# Raised Red bump between shoulder blades



## Binkalette (Nov 25, 2009)

My foster cat that I've had for ~3 months has a raised red bump between her shoulder blades. It is about the size of a pea and is firm and kind of scratchy feeling. She hasn't had any vaccines recently, her last one was about 2 1/2 months ago. This spot has been there for about 2 weeks now.. it doesn't seem to bother her at all. I'm just curious as to what it could be? I have someone coming to meet her tomorrow and would like to have some idea of what it is. I should be able to take her to the vet Monday as long as the blizzard is done. I can't get much for photos of it, but this is it. I wet down her fur around it in the second one so it would maybe flatten out and show it better... :-/


----------



## Jackmom (Sep 26, 2010)

The second picture almost makes it look like a hot spot.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

One of those mysterious skin thingies. Let us know what the vet says it is.


----------

